# How to waterproof leather shoes?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've a pair of light grey leather trainers. I got a stain on them which was probably soy sauce but might've been balsamic vinegar, or even olive oil.

After consulting Mr.Google, I removed the stain using just a magic sponge and water. It worked a treat.

However, it also removed all protection from the leather. I've worked a fair bit of Clarks premium leather cream into it, and applied Nikwax Fabric and Leather Proof. 

But I'm still not convinced they'll be waterproof. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

"Dubbin"

It works a treat Jean,I regularly do my shoes with it guaranteed waterproof.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Will it change the colour of the shoes Drew, or come off on clothes?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We used to use a leather product called Hide Food years ago Jean. Brought up old cracked leather car seats a treat. Haven't tried it on shoes and maybe I should. 
I have some fake but very supple leather Prada moccasins I just love and they are badly stained, so if I can find my old Hide Food it's worth a try.

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Have a look in Google Jean, you will see the different brands there, and the attached video will also help.






It won't change the colour of your shoes if you use "Neutral". It was and still is used throughout the country as the best leather waterproofer on the market.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I remember slathering Dubbin on my football boots when I was _forced _ to play needless games when I was at school, and that was 50 (& a bit) years ago now.

Andy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks all. I did a bit of googling on dubbin and realised that I might make them waterproof but they would no longer breathe. I'm one of those folk cursed with sweaty feet so I decided just to keep feeding with the Clark's cream.

Won't know till the next wet day if it's worked or not.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Now the world knows you have sweaty feet Jean.:grin2::wink2: But you will 'grow' out of it eventually.

Ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Dubbin is the most awful product for many reasons except one.....it's the only product in it's field that does it's job perfectly!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Now the world knows you have sweaty feet Jean./images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_grin.png/images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_wink.png But you will 'grow' out of it eventually./images/smilies/confused.gif
> 
> Ray.


Not much chance of that now!


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

If you have used Nikwax you'll be fine, I have used it on various walking boots over the years and its always kept them totally waterproof.:smile2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Dubbin is almost never used now as it had been proved to cause Rot to leather and associated stitching.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well 

Today gortex lining 

And nick wax outside 

But we no longer walk the fells 

Albert still wears gortex boots 

Sandra


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Dubbin is almost never used now as it had been proved to cause Rot to leather and associated stitching.


Where is your proof? Please give us sum proof, just a little, point us in the direction to where you read this.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Drew said:


> Where is your proof? Please give us sum proof, just a little, point us in the direction to where you read this.


I'm wrong, guilty as charged.....totally.
Dubbin appears, if used correctly, to be fine. It's when it's applied wrongly it attracts dirt which does the damage to seams etc.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We used dubbin for years

On ours and our 6 kids boots

As we dragged them up the Lakeland fells 

And it worked to waterproof them 

But time and finances move on 

Gortex lining , even on soft suede boots works

And Albert?

Well he no longer walks fells

But he likes the feeling his boots could >

Me 

Well I just like the feeling:wink2:

Sandra


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

You still need to use the likes of Nikwax to keep Gortex waterproof.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I don’t use gortex

In my walking days I used shoes not boots , and they were not gortex lined 

Boots irritated my ankles 

However Aldi does an excellent gortex type waterproof boots

A fraction of the price 

And Albert has stopped paying the price for 

And moved to Aldi 

About £100 savings I think

He loves his waterproof boots 

Sandra


----------

